# Who's hittin the trails New Year's Eve???



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

It's going to be 65 degrees here Saturday with little to no wind!! Super Stoked! We have yet to go down the Mountain Creek valley here in AR on horseback! Here are a couple summer hiking shots, it's so great down there when the water is running! Which it is now! I'll have some shots from Sat asap! Where are you guys riding this weekend?? We almost had to go to a local B&B with some friends but they backed out on us and now we're FREE! 
Yeah, I'm the one doing the karate move!









We'll be able to ride under the cliff under the fall!! That's where we are doing lunch!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I'm riding at the park Friday- 55 degrees and Saturday- 50 degrees.
I can't wait!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Unfortunatly the trail riding is pretty much done here until spring as we have officially entered the mud season. Now my only hope is a good hard freeze to solidify that mud.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

not sure about eve, but scheduled to ride new years day, long as it aint raining .


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

i am hopefully going trailer shopping on new years eve day.. so not quite as fun as riding, but almost!!

cannot wait to see pictures from everyone who did ride. those falls look amazing.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow those are some kick hinney pictures - I would love to ride there. I am going to have to look that up. Hopefully it is is southern Arkansas! Going to B & B's are a blast. Love them.

Phantom, trailer shopping is fun - wish I could get a weekender LQ. I am not a fan of sleeping in the Brenderup. It is ok in the summer with an AC but the winter can be colder than I want to be in my skivvies. 

I won't be able to ride New Year's Eve. I have to deliver a wedding cake. I just delivered one (who gets married on a Thursday?:-o) and have one to go. I am hoping to ride Sunday. Today is absolutely gorgeous and 72 degrees with bright blue skies. Just my kind of riding weather!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

We're up on the Pig Trail, 18 Mi. north of Ozark, not southern AR. But if you've got a trailer we have a boarding facility and cabins/campground. Would love to have ya!

Yeah, who gets married on a Thursday? Wish it was 72 here! Wind finally died down though, it was supposed to be in the 50's all week but with the 30mph winds it barely topped 40! Only got 1 ride in and it was just a BAD DAY! Too windy! 

PH13- I'd Looovvveee to trailer shop right now! We have a gooseneck we need to trade in, bad floors ;(


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

FlyGap do you have a website for your facilities. Last year a group of us went to Arkansas below Branson, to a cabin near the Buffalo National park, it was beautiful. We hired a guide and went out for 6 hours the first day, so glad we really worked on getting them in shape. I love new places.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Pm'd!!
Love the buffalo! I've canoed it but never ridden around there, it's on my list!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Lucky! I think for me and my mare, hacking out is done for until the weather improves. The ground is hard and icy


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> Unfortunatly the trail riding is pretty much done here until spring as we have officially entered the mud season. Now my only hope is a good hard freeze to solidify that mud.


It's been unseasonably warm and rainy here in Ohio and we have no snow and no hard freeze.

All the trails near me are basically quagmires. The barn where I board has a great trail network but I haven't hacked out in weeks due to the mud (over hoof deep). In fact, today was the first day I rode outdoors at all in two weeks, as the outdoor arena has been soaked wet all this time. This week we finally had very little rain and today the footing outside was great on most of the arena.

It felt good to ride outside for a change, for both Calypso and I.

I'm going out again on Saturday, but I'll probably ride in the outdoor arena again. I doubt the trails will dry enough to be worth doing.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

ummm...can you PM me that site? I'd love to see it and check how far it is from where we are. I am planning next year's rides. Doing wedding cakes makes me plan way in advance so that I don't book a wedding. It is finding places that have good trails and can accommodate the horses in our area that is a challenge. Texas doesn't have much of that!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it might actually stop raining this weekend so hoping to ride yay! My pony is becoming a fat, furry yak lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha! Ha!!! A yak!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe a quick hack in the snow New Year's Eve morning. New Year's day I am going skiing!!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We will probably ride somewhere, Depending on who I can find to go.

From past years.










Lunch stop during the ride









The beauty of Utah is I've got desert riding when there is snow on the ground or alpine riding during the summer

















My horses love rolling in the snow after a good work out.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the pic of him rolling on the ground. 

Aahhhhh I bet the fire felt good on cold hands.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats awesome Painted! We'd ride with you there if we were closer! Looks a little too chilly for me, but I'll ride anytime, ANYWHERE!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We have plans to trail ride tomorrow! 39 degrees!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope to get out if the weather works out for me


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I would love to try to ride for a while tomorrow. Temps in the mid to upper 60's. Still don't have my mounting block built, though, and my saddle doesn't fit Dancer all that well, but for a really short ride (1/2 or so?) it would be fine. If I could get up on her, that is!

Daughter has been trail riding at Prague twice in the last few days - I'm so dang jealous I can hardly stand it! I love my job, but sometimes it just plain sucks to be stuck at work when it's so pretty outside!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Planning a ride on the 1st-In the riverbed~2 miles from home-it's suppossed to be in the 80's! The horses get their vet checks, etc, on Tuesday-it might be my last CA. ride.


----------



## seeing spots (Dec 14, 2011)

Plan to ride this weekend at Stockton Lake. Hope everyone has Happy Trails with their Happy New Year!
Steve


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My hubby went riding today by himself. I could have gone but I needed to work on the wedding cake. He had a great time he said.  

My cousin texted awhile ago and said they are riding tomorrow at 11:00 and if I can get this can done I am going with her. I don't have to deliver the cake til 5:00 PM so I am busting my butt to get it done...I have 288 servings of cake ( a four tier wedding cake and a huge groom's cake ) so they are all iced and the gum paste roses are made....woot!!! Hoping to go riding!!


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Not New Years Eve, but New Years Day we are going on a big group trail ride! First time at the new barn, I can't wait!


----------



## sapphiresrider (Dec 19, 2011)

Setting off out on a ride now


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I finished the wedding cake, finished the groom's cake and hand dusted 33 roses. I can go riding...if I can get out of this chair. I went to bed around 3:00 AM...so I am a little tired!! I am going to drink this Diet Coke and get my butt in gear.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm going today for a trail ride with family and friends here in a bit (when it warms up a tad, should be 60 today  ) as well as tomorrow too......best way I can think of to ring in the New Year!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> We will probably ride somewhere, Depending on who I can find to go.
> 
> From past years.
> 
> ...


That is BAD to the bone.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Just got back. It was super fun.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Whew!! Just got back in!! HAD THE PERFECT RIDE! Shots later. Horses were perfect, even around ATV's and dirt bikes, everyone was so considerate! One group even offered us beers an burgers so their kids could pet the horses! It was pretty windy, stoking the fire now, then super burgers and tatertots, then bed! Forget the ball drop thing! I'm exhausted! Hope everyone had a blast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

We plan on riding on Monday. Going with 15 or 16 other people. I am hoping that Bella and Snickers behave better then they did a few days ago. Boy they gave us a hard time. Just goes to show you that horses can have bad days just like us.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy Trails!
Starting out!








On top of the falls! Whoa, Rick!








Tack Check!








Made it!








Ear Shot!








Break time!








How cute! He looks tired!









Yeah, I'm carrying a purse, couldn't find the saddle bags after the move!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

We went out today at the trainers with the two baby horses, going to take the two older horses out tomorrow with some other friends in the backwoods, since the older ones can cross country WITHOUT spooking at slightly miscolored leaves


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish my horse is across the ocean from me though


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I met my cousin and a friend out a the park today around 11:00. It was hot and humid as all get out. Gaaa.....we stopped when we got over the big bridge to clean hooves - it is two miles from where we started. Biscuit's girth was loose and I tightened it up. We went off again and Biscuit was walking slow the entire time which is a little odd. We completed the circle around the bog and were back near the bridge and Biscuit was turning into a peanut roller and he stopped and shook head to tail. We came over a little bridge over the canal. Biscuit's head was in peanut roller position and he just laid down. I jumped off and Biscuit was calmly just folded up. I thought he was going to roll because his coat was wet with sweat. It was so humid his winter coat was soaked but not dripping wet or anything like that. We had just been walking on flat ground. He didn't try to roll but then he got up and just stood there quietly. I loosened his girth and listened for gut sounds - he had them. I left him stand there around 5 minutes and he was as calm as a cucumber. Eyes bright and heart rate normal. I then walked him for about 200 yards over the big bridge. I tightened his girth just enough to keep it on him and headed back the two miles to the trailer. About half way back he perked up and was very forward moving. I think his girth was tightened too much. I untacked him and let him graze a little. Back at his paddock he seemed ok. I went and delivered my wedding cake and went out to eat with my cousin and her hubby for the new year. I went out to the pasture to make sure he was ok and he was in the middle of the pasture and came up when we drove down there. He was fine but he sure gave me a little scare today!! We rode 8.3 miles and it was a great way to end the year.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The wife and I rode the 6 mile loop at the Chickamauga National Battle field yesterday.....near 60 degrees, blue bird sky, a chamber of commerce day (one that you could see 7 states from Rock City).

I think the horses enjoyed it as much as us, as we haven't rode in a couple of weeks now.

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Daughter and I planned to ride yesterday. It was super windy, but neither of our horses mind the wind in the least. However, we put out a round bale of hay earlier in the morning - we were too lazy to go get the tractor and just rolled it ourselves. I guess it was heavier than we realized, because when we got back in the house, we realized that our shoulders were killing us. I wound up with a muscle spasm in my neck and shoulder and she had aggravated an old injury and we had to pop her shoulder back in place. No riding for us - we neither one could lift a saddle in that condition!

Today is less windy, but it's about 25 degrees colder, and son in law took off in my car...with my jacket in it. So here I sit until he gets home. :-(


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Bummer Dee, so sorry you didn't get to ride!! That bites!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Was gonna go on a trail ride yesterday but when we let the ponies out to play for a while mine got double barreled in the front legs. Poor peanut, nasty chunk outta one of his forelegs. :0( No riding for a while.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Huge bummer some of you didn't get to ride and an injury Hunter! Ugh!!!
My hub in the pict is riding my daughter's new gelding, he needed a few miles and we hadn't taken him on the trails yet. His mare is recovering from a coronet fence injury, he looked funny on Cowboy! But Cowboy was AWESOME, bombproof, except every time we went through a puddle he had to get him going because he kept wanting to lay down in them! It was hilarious! He is still a "beginner" and went white the first time, I looked back laughing and yelling "give him hell! or you're getting wet!!!" it was a blast! They were pretty hot with their thick coats, Rick was so sweaty it took forever to get him dry and cool when we got home. I am still so sore, they fared much better than we did! I couldn't lift a saddle right now if I tried!
I have to brag on Rick a bit... He was so amazing out there! Didn't shy once, even when we went through giant puddles with "alligator" logs in them. Stayed ground tied when I dismounted for the tack check, stood when I mounted, had too many ATV's on the trail due to the holiday and didn't give a flip about them! Met one of our old buddies out there and he roared up on his dirtbike to say hi and Rick just walked over to him and sniffed it. I'm really falling in love with him!


----------

